# Show photos behind the scenes: Tibbies, Dobie,Yorkies, Pugs



## Ljilly28 (Jan 22, 2008)




----------



## Ljilly28 (Jan 22, 2008)




----------



## Ljilly28 (Jan 22, 2008)

[/IMG]


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

Fantastic pictures, they're all great.


----------



## MikaTallulah (Jul 19, 2006)

I would like to report a theft you stole my Roxy girl (yorkie) : She looks just like mine. Same facial expression and everything.

The pictures are absolutely gorgeous . You can totally see their personalities, too.


----------



## Ljilly28 (Jan 22, 2008)

I fell in love with the tibetan spaniel named Smitten.


----------



## cubbysan (Mar 13, 2007)

Your pictures - as always - are awesome!


----------



## coppers-mom (Jan 9, 2009)

Ljilly28 said:


> I fell in love with the tibetan spaniel named Smitten.


smitten with Smitten.:doh:

Gorgeous dogs!


----------



## Aislinn (Nov 13, 2010)

What fantastic pictures!!


----------



## Ljilly28 (Jan 22, 2008)

I think a tibbie is in my future!


----------

